# Not Getting Registration Links In E-Mail



## PhotonGuy (Oct 18, 2019)

With lots of internet forums, most of int all internet forums, and this one too I believe, when you register you pick out a username, make a password, and give an e-mail address. Then a link is sent to you in your e-mail and you have to open it and click on the link in order for your registration to be complete so that you can post on the forum. This makes sense and I think its a good idea, the problem is that with some forums you don't get the link. Sometimes it can take days if the link comes at all. 

Now, this obviously hasn't been a problem with me on this forum otherwise I wouldn't be posting here but it has been a problem for me on other forums. I just don't get the link. Forums should be better about sending registration links.


----------



## jobo (Oct 18, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> With lots of internet forums, most of int all internet forums, and this one too I believe, when you register you pick out a username, make a password, and give an e-mail address. Then a link is sent to you in your e-mail and you have to open it and click on the link in order for your registration to be complete so that you can post on the forum. This makes sense and I think its a good idea, the problem is that with some forums you don't get the link. Sometimes it can take days if the link comes at all.
> 
> Now, this obviously hasn't been a problem with me on this forum otherwise I wouldn't be posting here but it has been a problem for me on other forums. I just don't get the link. Forums should be better about sending registration links.


some forums do individual approval, so you need to wait for a moderator. some just don't care much


----------



## pdg (Oct 18, 2019)

Some don't like sending to addresses like Hotmail/outlook/Gmail etc. A lot of forum hosting services blacklist these as they're viewed as transient addresses.

They rarely publicise the fact, but it happens loads.

I don't get the issue much because my .co.uk address seems to avoid the filters...


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 18, 2019)

It’s always a good idea to check your spam folder. Sometimes those confirmation e-mails end up there.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 18, 2019)

Tagging to what pdg said, if you're at a college or somewhere where multiple people share an IP, that you use when you register, someone might have caused the IP to be questionable/blacklisted. Either that or using a questionable email address/name could cause the issue.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Oct 18, 2019)

Dont forget some places do it manually so its whenever the designated staff come on to do it.

Oh wait Jobo put that all ready, didnt see that.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 18, 2019)

jobo said:


> some forums do individual approval, so you need to wait for a moderator. some just don't care much


Yes, there has been 1 or 2 I just gave up on and quit visiting.


----------

